# Autocruise Starburst (2006 build) outline marker lights



## Rufusstone

Hello fellow Autocruise owners, I wonder if anyone can advise on possible LED replacements for the outline marker lights on my unit. 

The attachments show the front and rear lights and the weathering that has occurred. The bulbs are Festoon type and sit between two spring clips which do not provide a good seating contact. I would like to replace, if possible, the fitments with LED units but so far have been unable to source any. 

The original lights are Hella 2PF 997.022-011 with either a red or white lens. The lens surround is metal and tarnishes quickly along with the retaining screw heads. Makes life difficult when bulb changing becomes necessary. With the first MOT taking place next week I have my fingers crossed that all will work when the Council examiner switches them on! 

Otherwise this has been an excellent major purchase and I am pleased that Swift are continuing with the brand. Thanks in advance. Regards, Rufus.


----------



## b16duv

These look suspiciously similar to standard Landrover marker lights.

They come in all sorts - white for front, red and orange. i think the red can come as a combined stop/tail or just as a tail.

You will get them from Craddocks at Cannock very cheaply.

Try Here

eg RTC5012 SIDE LAMP COMPLETE 1968-94 £2.55

HTH

David


----------



## ingram

You can actually buy 'festoon' LEDs. I have fitted some internally in my rooflight surrounds, but that is probably not what you really want.

The chrome rings on mine are rusting: I think they are just poor quality lamps. The original fitted on Minis and other '60's cars had bayonet bulbs. I don't know what those on the Landrovers have, but I'll be looking for some better replacements for mine: I'd hope the 'chrome' rings may be stainless steel but some hope at the price of those David has pointed to.

I'd certainly want to see what I was getting before parting with such a large sum.  

Harvey


----------



## b16duv

Harvey

The landrover ones don't have chrome rings and use, as you say, standard single/double pole bayonet type lamps. 

Upside - they are cheap.

Downside - not original.

I'm not aware of LED lamps of this size, but a visit to hella may shine some light on the topic (pun intended)

David


----------



## ingram

Rufus,

The lights as fitted to original Minis are very similar in appearance to those on our Autocruises but fit differently.

They are not 'flat backed' as I believe the Hellas are, ( that is why they use festoons ) so they need room behind them for the rear 'tube' part. I'm not sure if the lights on ours have that room: have to remove one and see. You can see them here:--

http://morris-minor.org/morris-minor-lightsfrontrear-c-38.html

The way these fit is, the rubber back part, which includes a steel inner and flange, is screwed to the vehicle. Then the lens is inserted into the rubber flange ( use of small instrument to assist this ) and then the trim ring is fitted into the rubber in a similar way. the finished appearance is much neater than the Hella's as no rusty screws can be seen. The bulbs will be standard bayonet fittings. These lamps, or similar ones can be bought from other places as well as from the link I have shown, but be aware there are some cheap and nasty plastic ones about which also use festoon bulbs and may fall apart as you try to fit them!

Although these are more expensive than the LR ones that David pointed to I think they may look better but that of course is just my opinion. I don't know if the diameter of the LR ones is the same as the Hella., or how they fit.

I was up a ladder earlier cleaning the rust off my lamp trims and noticed that there is a lot of horrible messy sealant around the lamp area ( mine are all 'high level' front and rear so that is not obvious from below. ). I don't know if that is how they were fitted originally or if it was a repair to prevent leaks: whatever, it is a mess and needs sorting.

Harvey


----------



## Rufusstone

Harvey,

I have sent an email to Swift requesting some possible modifications that could be made to retrofit, say, a small moulding holding LED's. They replied promptly and are addressing this issue. Ash Dhir was the guy who answered.

It might be worth contacting him as well regarding your lights. I wrote to: 
[email protected]

Regards, Rufus.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

ingram said:


> I was up a ladder earlier cleaning the rust off my lamp trims and noticed that there is a lot of horrible messy sealant around the lamp area ( mine are all 'high level' front and rear so that is not obvious from below. ). I don't know if that is how they were fitted originally or if it was a repair to prevent leaks: whatever, it is a mess and needs sorting.
> Harvey


Use a thin plastic piece (old credit card cut to a point) and just run it round the edges and remove the excess sealant.

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Rofus,

Just a quick note to say I am still trying to get some answers on possible replacements.

Your vehicle was built prior to Swift taking ownership of Autocruise, so information is very limited, but I have managed to find the supplier of these lights, but the person I need to talk to is not in the office until tomorrow. At the moment, I don't know if there is an LED alternative, but I'm hoping he can suggest something or contact Hella for an answer.

As soon as I have an answer, I'll come back to you.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## grumpyman

Cannot give any answers to the bulbs but took mine off and used a brillow pad to clean the metal surround up now look like new.


----------



## ingram

grumpyman said:


> Cannot give any answers to the bulbs but took mine off and used a brillow pad to clean the metal surround up now look like new.


They probably won't do for long though. Maybe spraying them with a clear lacquer before replacement would be good.

Harvey


----------



## renoir

*front lights on autocruise*

hi


----------



## midlandsman

*update on lights*

Did Swifts ever get an answer about sourcing these lights, as we owners are all going to be faced with the same problem/

Keith


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi,

We did (after much searching) find an alternative LED light by Hella. It is not exactly the same footprint, however, Rofus did order a set, and was going to try them.

However, I am not sure whether he had success or not, so perhaps he can advise?

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Rufusstone

Ash, Good News.

The new LED lights have just arrived from Caravan Components and I have fitted one front side already.

The footprint is not exact but I think the end result is good. I removed the old Hella unit completely, cleaned the sealant from the plastic roof bodywork, offered the LED holder to the roof, used one of the existing fixing holes and drilled a small new one, fitted the holder and put some clear sealent round the edge to prevent water ingress. Finally I soldered and insulated the LED light unit to the feed wires and the light then clicked into place.

I have attached some images which show the new unit in place, the old light and then the new unit (2 pieces). I would appreciate any comments but thank you for going the extra mile on this one. It really is appreciated.


----------



## syrokid

*led lighting*

hi

i had an auto cruise starblazer, i changed my marker lights with rubbolite led marker lights, got them off ebay not too expensive, sorry cant find a link at moment lots out there different sizes


----------

